# wheres my silver, if any cpu/ram?



## damezbullion (Jan 15, 2013)

wheres my silver? just say i (AR) ceramic cpu's at what stage do i try to recover the silver? i mean iv seen a video where sulfuric acid was added and ice, so i bought some, adding this dropped some silver am i right? also would it off dropped all the silver?

and the same for processing my ram/memory where at what stage do i find my silver? is it in the (ap) cant be with the foils as its on the solder so surly it wont be in my (ar)

i looked at lazersteve video on silver and looks simple enough but at what point do i drop it and what with (copper or sulfuric)?, and of course gold being my main objective,
i think im a little confused is there much silver in cpu or ram and i take it its mostly the solder where it comes from any way,

just a bit of clarification or a link would be much appreciated thank you


----------



## Geo (Jan 15, 2013)

the sulfuric acid is to precipitate the small amount of Lead as Lead sulfate.the silver chloride will precipitate on its own as the solution cools.Hot AR will hold silver in solution for a short time.as the solution cools,the chlorine in the solution forces the silver to form the solid silver chloride.the colder the solution,the more silver chloride is formed. im not sure how much silver can remain in AR solution after chilling but your gold reclaimed through the process will still contain trace amounts of silver. ammonium hydroxide will remove this trace amount during the final washes.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 15, 2013)

Geo said:


> the sulfuric acid is to precipitate the small amount of Lead as Lead sulfate.the silver chloride will precipitate on its own as the solution cools.Hot AR will hold silver in solution for a short time.as the solution cools,the chlorine in the solution forces the silver to form the solid silver chloride.the colder the solution,the more silver chloride is formed. im not sure how much silver can remain in AR solution after chilling but your gold reclaimed through the process will still contain trace amounts of silver. ammonium hydroxide will remove this trace amount during the final washes.



thats brilliant i take it you have to seperate the lead and silver after also? yeas iv seen this technique im going to use it( sulfuric and ice ) 

so what happens to the silver in a (HLC) bath as it dsolves tin from the solder where does the silver go? is there a way to reclaim this at all?


----------



## Geo (Jan 15, 2013)

the AgCl is rinsed in hot water.lead sulfate is soluble in water.

silver from solder should be elemental silver as hcl has little effect on silver.rinse in hot water and melt.dissolve with nitric acid and cement with copper or melt and save until you have enough for a silver parting cell.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 15, 2013)

Geo said:


> the AgCl is rinsed in hot water.lead sulfate is soluble in water.
> 
> silver from solder should be elemental silver as hcl has little effect on silver.rinse in hot water and melt.dissolve with nitric acid and cement with copper or melt and save until you have enough for a silver parting cell.



i need find out more at the min i cant wrap my head a round it, i sort off know what solids to save and not atm, so for now ill concentrate on my gold rinse all my sulphates and jar them up till till my gold process is over. im gonna get my daughter ipad thingy out and read hokes on it tonight, thanks geo


----------



## nickvc (Jan 16, 2013)

Damian my advice is to do small batches to start and keep all precipitates and powders separate in containers covered with water, you can research and decide if there's values there later and recover them at a later stage if they are there, all the information you need is here on the forum. Unless your very lucky you are going to lose values in your first few batches, be sure to keep testing using your stannous and again make sure you have standards to compare your test results against to know where your values are.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 16, 2013)

CPU:s and ram contains so small amount of silver compared to the gold (at lest by value) so concentrate on the gold. Any silver will be locked up in the solid waste left over after refining, in filters and the sludge after dissolving the gold.

I put both the leftovers and filters in my burn pile, things to incinerate and recover values from. My plan is to treat the waste with NaOH to convert any chloride into oxides (silver) and hydroxides (gold) before incineration to minimize losses, then leach first with nitric (get the silver and palladium, cement on copper) and then with AR to get gold and platinum.
This is only a sketch of how I'm going to treat my solid wastes. I'll study Hoke and the forum before I'll do it so don't take it as a finished process as there could be errors in it I haven't thought of. 

Göran


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 16, 2013)

your both spot on with the answers, i suppose really, i better learn it for educational purposes,thats also what i wanted to know if my stuff contains silver, and seeing only the solder has it then, no , not alot, but i will keep my sediments and solutions just in case, cheers lads


----------

